# Oval to Round Adapter Installation



## franci64 (Jan 14, 2018)

I recently aquired an Indianapolis Supreme 25 wood burner which I intend to use as a garage/shop wood burner.

I an having trouble figuring out how to install an oval to round adapter and what size to use. The entry into the chimney is 7" in diameter. The oval on the stove measures 7 7/8" ID x 4 1/2". 

Is the stove pipe supposed to fit inside the oval hole on the top or go around the 
of the oval? Also what size adapter do I use? I read somewhere about it possibly being a 6 1/2" size. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks.




	

		
			
		

		
	
 .


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2018)

Do you have the rest of the stove?? Can we see it?  Most stoves like this are coal stoves and will make very poor performing wood stoves.


----------



## franci64 (Jan 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Do you have the rest of the stove?? Can we see it?  Most stoves like this are coal stoves and will make very poor performing wood stoves.


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2018)

Yes it is a coal stove it will burn wood but it will burn it very fast and very hot.


----------



## franci64 (Jan 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Yes it is a coal stove it will burn wood but it will burn it very fast and very hot.



Ok. Thanks for the info. I may use it with coal then... we'll see...  Any help with the original question?


----------



## bholler (Jan 14, 2018)

franci64 said:


> Ok. Thanks for the info. I may use it with coal then... we'll see...  Any help with the original question?


Try just squishing a 6" pipe into an oval that is usually all that is needed.  If it is going to be used for coal you should have a barometric damper and you should make sure your chimney is suited for use with coal.


----------



## franci64 (Jan 14, 2018)

bholler said:


> Try just squishing a 6" pipe into an oval that is usually all that is needed.  If it is going to be used for coal you should have a barometric damper and you should make sure your chimney is suited for use with coal.


Okay. Do I insert the male end or the female end?


----------



## coaly (Jan 14, 2018)

Ovalize a 6 inch pipe to see if it fits over the stove collar.
Woodstoves go inside so condensate drips back into stove. Coal can go outside if it fits.
Put the seam towards the rear so it stays together when squeezed.
Normally pipe sections go male end down. If the female end fits over collar, cut the crimped male end off at top and fit next pipe section into it.
Secure with 3 screws at each joint.


----------



## iLoveWood (Jan 15, 2018)

Ive got a similar stove, i got a 7" pipe to fit over the oval nipple snugly. My stove was a coal burner aswell, the ash box atthe bottom had a small crack in it so I rigged some 2" steel pipe with 90's to supply air to the firebox and then filled the ash box with sand. It took some work, I ended up using a grinder to slice a bunch of air slots into the pipe and it works great as a wood burner. I even added an outside air supply pipe through a small side door in the ash box ( it's original purpose I can only guess was an ashtray).


----------



## franci64 (Jan 16, 2018)

Would it be possible to see some pictures? I don't know what 90s are. I thunk my stove already has the ability to increase airflow though, so i may not need to do all that. Great name btw.


----------



## bholler (Jan 16, 2018)

iLoveWood said:


> Ive got a similar stove, i got a 7" pipe to fit over the oval nipple snugly. My stove was a coal burner aswell, the ash box atthe bottom had a small crack in it so I rigged some 2" steel pipe with 90's to supply air to the firebox and then filled the ash box with sand. It took some work, I ended up using a grinder to slice a bunch of air slots into the pipe and it works great as a wood burner. I even added an outside air supply pipe through a small side door in the ash box ( it's original purpose I can only guess was an ashtray).


Are you still supplying the air from underneath the fire.


----------



## coaly (Jan 16, 2018)

franci64 said:


> Would it be possible to see some pictures? I don't know what 90s are. I thunk my stove already has the ability to increase airflow though, so i may not need to do all that. Great name btw.


I believe he means 2 inch black iron pipe, with 90 degree elbows.


----------



## iLoveWood (Jan 16, 2018)

Yes, black iron pipe, supplying air to the firebox just under the door, the air control on the door was permanently sealed shut by the previous owner. I'm not sure how to post pics, i need to read the stickies more thoroughly, I've uploaded images to a server, didnt work, tried resizing down, still didn't work.

The outside air tube terminates into a T in the rear of the firebox several inches above my coal base, when I shut my lower air control all air is supplied through said tube.


----------



## double-d (Jan 17, 2018)

You may have to have a Custom oval to round adapter, I'm not sure a 6" pipe will be large enough and 7" may be to large, after you ovalize them.


----------



## coaly (Jan 17, 2018)

The way to measure to see if a 6 or 7 inch pipe ovalized will work is to measure around the stove collar with a fabric tape measure.
6 inch pipe circumference is 6 X 3.14 or 18.84 inches and 7 inch is 7 X 3.14 or 21.98 inches. Round or oval, the distance around stays the same.


----------

